# 6610 fuel guage



## LQQKING4U (Aug 30, 2006)

Just bought a newer 6610, 1991 cab everything seems to work right except the fuel gauge, it always reads past full with key on or off doesn't move. this one has the fuel tank mounted low by the step also plastic. I haven't found the sending unit yet probley have to drop the tank. If it is a ground issue would it read full all the time? Thanks for any help


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

If your fuel gauge "always reads past full with key on or off doesn't move", I would suspect the gauge. Fuel gauges normally return to zero (empty) when the power is off. 

See instrument cluster parts diagram. Fuel gauge is item #10 (E5NN9207BA). Looks like you can get the fuel gauge separately. 

You have an auxiliary tank plus a regular tank with a float in each tank (items #29 & #30). Floats normally install from the top of the tank.

HTH.


----------



## LQQKING4U (Aug 30, 2006)

thanks for the reply, my instrument cluster is different from the picture. Mine is a 1991 the fuel and temp. gauge are not in with the rpm, the tank in the second picture looks right.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Sorry, I posted the first diagram on the list. There are a number of other instrument panel arrangements. Are any of these like yours??


----------



## LQQKING4U (Aug 30, 2006)

i think the last one is mine looks like part # D8NN9207AA any way to check gauge before i buy a new one. Thanks for the reply


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

If you have a voltohmmeter, check that you have ~12v to the gauge when the keyswitch is in the "on" position. This voltage comes to the gauge through a voltage stabilizer. Be careful not to ground/ short circuit it. 

If you disconnect the wire that runs from the gauge to the fuel tank sending units, your gauge should go all the way to either "full" or "empty". Ground this gauge terminal and it should go all the way the opposite direction. 

If your gauge performs as described above, one or possibly both of your sending units is bad. If it does not, your gauge is bad. I don't know how they wired the two sending units together (Probably connected together in series).

Check the sending units in your tanks with an ohmmeter. The resistivity should change when you raise the float from bottom to top.


----------



## LQQKING4U (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for the help, i'll check it monday. This tractor only has one tank, plastic mounted by the step, couldn't afford to fill up two tanks. LOL


----------



## LQQKING4U (Aug 30, 2006)

Removed gauge today i can take 12v + - and make the needle go empty to full and back. the socket it was pluged into has 12v on the left, .017 ohms on the right i'll try the sending unit next


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

A very common problem in the JD's with the plastic tanks is that the ground wire pops off the tank on the fuel sender ring.

If you can reach the sender ring, not the sender terminal, and ground it to the frame and the gauge starts working you will have identified the problem. Then look for the wire that connects to the ring and make sure it is good and connected.


----------

